
Color-Changing Material Unites the Math and Physics of Knots - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/color_changing-material-unites-the-math-and-physics-of-knots
======
tyingq
Related article with an interesting gif showing the color changing fiber:
[http://news.mit.edu/2020/model-how-strong-
knot-0102](http://news.mit.edu/2020/model-how-strong-knot-0102)

~~~
Kaibeezy
Srsly, if ever an article could have benefited from more illustrations, it’s
these two. The GIF was helpful, but still only of the most basic knot and
didn’t even show much color fluctuation. /gripe

I’ll take a quick look to see if there’s more somewhere...

Ah! Here’s the stuff! -
[https://science.sciencemag.org/content/367/6473/71/tab-
figur...](https://science.sciencemag.org/content/367/6473/71/tab-figures-data)

